# Geforce 4mx 440 sterowniki oraz X.org

## quie

Witam.

Jestem po instalacji gentoo. Skorzystałem z genkernela po tym jak dwa razy zawaliłem kompilacje:) ale będę próbował dalej w późniejszym czasie, jednak teraz mam inny problem - Chce zainstalować serwer X oraz sterowniki nvidia (zamknięte) X już zainstalowałem w zmiennej VIDEO_CARDS wpisałem "nvidia" i teraz pytanie czy Aby działał mi ten serwer X muszę instalować sterowniki nvidii zgodnie z poradnikiem http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/nvidia-guide.xml czy jak zainstalowałem serwer z takim ustawieniem zmiennej to już powinno się odpalić?

Jeszcze coś nie w temacie w sumie, ale nie warto chyba zakładać nowego - czy dla procesora Sempron na rdzeniu Paris, na podstawce 754 zmienne do kompilacji ustawić na athlon-xp czy na coś innego?

Z góry dziękuje wszystkim za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Bialy

 *quie wrote:*   

> Jeszcze coś nie w temacie w sumie, ale nie warto chyba zakładać nowego - czy dla procesora Sempron na rdzeniu Paris, na podstawce 754 zmienne do kompilacji ustawić na athlon-xp czy na coś innego?
> 
> Z góry dziękuje wszystkim za pomoc.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.

 

Athlon-xp??

Athlon XP byl na socket A. Na 754 masz athlonk8, a jesli ma obsluge 64 bitow to daj athlon64 (co do poprawnych CFLAGS sprawdz man gcc).

----------

## quie

Faktycznie, racja z tym procesorem, jest to wersja 64bit z tym że jak to będzie z instalacją programów? mogę sobie to teraz zmienić jak już zainstalowałem system i nie będzie problemów? duży skok wydajności przy kompilacji?

Najbardziej zastanawia mnie ta sprawa z grafiką.

----------

## dylon

Jesli chcesz uzywac zamknietych sterownikow to nie potrzebujesz "VIDEO_CARDS", wystarczy w xorg.conf wstawic:

```
Section "Device"

 ...

    Driver      "nvidia"

...

EndSection

```

potem, jesli chcesz opengl, to dodac inne ustawienia wg. tony how-to  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Bialy

 *quie wrote:*   

> Faktycznie, racja z tym procesorem, jest to wersja 64bit z tym że jak to będzie z instalacją programów? mogę sobie to teraz zmienić jak już zainstalowałem system i nie będzie problemów? duży skok wydajności przy kompilacji?
> 
> 

 

Najlepiej zmienic.

Zrob jak najszybciej 

```
emerge -e world
```

 (oczywiscie po zmienie make.conf) poki nie masz duzo programow.

----------

## quie

 *Bialy wrote:*   

>  *quie wrote:*   Faktycznie, racja z tym procesorem, jest to wersja 64bit z tym że jak to będzie z instalacją programów? mogę sobie to teraz zmienić jak już zainstalowałem system i nie będzie problemów? duży skok wydajności przy kompilacji?
> 
>  
> 
> Najlepiej zmienic.
> ...

 

Czyli zmienić a później za pomocą tego polecenia przebudować cały system?? ok 

Co do grafiki to robiłem według:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml#doc_chap2

w make.conf miałem:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

no i oczywiście po dodaniu tych wpisów w make.conf i zapisaniu pliku było emerge xorg-x11

Jakaś godzinka czasu i wszystko zrobione. teraz tylko pytanie - co dalej? edytować plik czy użyć jakiegoś konfiguratora? Jeśli konfigurator to który?

Dzięki za tą pomoc... ciężko tak na początek opanować.

----------

## Bialy

A stery do k. graficznej masz? A jesli tak to jakie? Jesli sie nie myle to wersja 100.XX nie wspiera juz Twojej karty.

----------

## quie

Nie instalowałem, myślałem że jak wstawie to w zmiennej Video_cards="nvidia" to samo ściągnie stery do mojej karty ale widzę że muszę je sam zainstalować, tak więc jeśli rozumiem to na wstępie:

zamaskować >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8700 w pliku /etc/portage/package.mask. (zamaskować??)

po czym # emerge nvidia-drivers bo w jeśli robiłem genkernela to mam wszystko ok w jądrze.

----------

## dylon

Nic nie maskuj tylko emerguj konkretna wersje sterownika z opcja --one-shot (-1) czyli np:

```
emerge -1av =x11-driver/nvidia-drivers-96.43.01
```

W ten sposob unikniesz sytuacji, w ktorej emerge bedzie ci chcialo zrobic upgrade sterownika na taki ktory juz tej karty nie obsluguje.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Paczesiowa

problemy bedziesz mial tak czy siak. nowy xorg nie lubi starych sterownikow, nowe sterowniki nie lubia tej karty. renderproto nie lubi starego xorga. wiec czeka cie albo maskowanie wielu pakietow albo przerabianie reczne ebuildow.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-591740-highlight-renderproto.html

----------

## quie

dobra wywaliłem xorg przez emerge --unmerge  oraz emerge-dopclean teraz ustawie zmienne do kompilacji na athlon64 oraz przebuduje srodowisko. po czym zainstaluje xorg przez opcje emerge xorg-x11 oraz sterowniki przez opcje 

emerge -1av =x11-driver/nvidia-drivers-96.43.01

 czy to dobry plan? troche się zgubiłem więc chce zrobić od nowa tak żeby nie tylko działało ale żebym zrozumiał dlaczego.

Jeśli macie inne rady proszę o informację.

Dzięki!!

================================================

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> problemy bedziesz mial tak czy siak. nowy xorg nie lubi starych sterownikow, nowe sterowniki nie lubia tej karty. renderproto nie lubi starego xorga. wiec czeka cie albo maskowanie wielu pakietow albo przerabianie reczne ebuildow.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-591740-highlight-renderproto.html

 

nie widziałem Twojej wypowiedzi... widzę nie ciekawie,,, lepiej by było z radeonem hmm 9200?? to troche dziwne bo kompiluje się system  żeby działał pod danym sprzętem szybciej... a tu się okazuje że mając starszy sprzęt nie można odpalić lub ciężko odpalić xorg... hmm czy z otwartymi sterownikami byłoby lepiej? nie zależy mi na akceleracji ale chce dobrym wyglądzie systemu...

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## Jabolem

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> problemy bedziesz mial tak czy siak. nowy xorg nie lubi starych sterownikow, nowe sterowniki nie lubia tej karty. renderproto nie lubi starego xorga. wiec czeka cie albo maskowanie wielu pakietow albo przerabianie reczne ebuildow.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-591740-highlight-renderproto.html

 Oczywiscie nie bedzie zadnych problemow, jesli sie zrobi to dobrze. Ja na tej karcie mam KDE, Xinerame, akceleracje i jakos wszysko pieknie dziala. Zamaskowac rzeczywiscie trzeba bylo wiele, wiele pakietow, a dokladnie jeden - nvidia-drivers.

 *quie wrote:*   

> troche się zgubiłem więc chce zrobić od nowa tak żeby nie tylko działało ale żebym zrozumiał dlaczego. 

 Skoro chcesz zrozumiec, to czytaj. Temat na forum milionowy raz. O akceleracji jest na wiki juz chyba wszystko napisane co tylko sie da wymyslec. Poczytaj o xf86-video-nv (ten sterownik wlaczasz wpisujac w make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="nv"), poczytaj o nvidia-drivers.

 *quite wrote:*   

> nie widziałem Twojej wypowiedzi... widzę nie ciekawie,,, lepiej by było z radeonem hmm 9200?? to troche dziwne bo kompiluje się system żeby działał pod danym sprzętem szybciej... a tu się okazuje że mając starszy sprzęt nie można odpalić lub ciężko odpalić xorg... hmm czy z otwartymi sterownikami byłoby lepiej? nie zależy mi na akceleracji ale chce dobrym wyglądzie systemu... 

 Obecnie na chyba kazdym sprzecie da sie xorg'a odpalic. U mnie na 2MB Neomagic'u w lapciu z PII 266Mhz smiga wiec nie gadaj glupot. Z Radeonem 9200 na pewno bedzie inaczej, a czy lepiej, to zalezy jak wnikliwie przeczytasz Wiki o Radeonach. Ostatniego zdania w ogole nie rozumiem ale to przez moj slaby polski   :Twisted Evil: 

A, jeszcze jedno. Ja pracuje na nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639, nvidia-drivers-96.43.01 u mnie nie dzialal poprawnie. Dylon podal Ci raczej sposob kompilacji niz konkretna wersje.

Pozdrawiam,

Jabolem

----------

## Paczesiowa

po prostu masz x86 w keywords to nie masz tego problemu. ustabilizuja nowego xorga to bedziesz mial ten problem i tyle.

----------

## Jabolem

Spoko, ale poco mowisz gosciowi, ktory nie wie nawet jaki ma procesor i jakie do niego flagi dobrac (pomimo ze wszystko jest w dokumentacji), ze kiedys tam w przyszlosci bedzie mial problemy. Skad wiesz, ze w nowym xorgu nie zostanie to wszystko naprawione/zmienione/itp. Na dzien dzisiejszy, bazujac na galezi stabilnej, nie ma zadnych problemow. Co wiecej, wszystko jest opisane i czeka tylko na wikipedii.

Tak w ogole, to fajnie ze jednak jest na forum ktos, kto ma szklana kule. Skoro zgadujesz, jaka mam architektore, to moze bys mi wywrozyl ile mam ramu. Albo chociaz jaki procesor...  :Twisted Evil: 

Serdecznie pozdrawiam,

Jabolem

----------

## Paczesiowa

to nie jest jakas strasznie odlegla przyszlosc, samochodow latajacych nie bedzie.

z architektura zgadywalem raczej niechcacy (ale co zle zgadlem? nie powiesz mi ze masz x64 i taka badziewna karte) bardziej mi chodzilo o stabilna galaz.

w nowym xorgu tego nie poprawia bo to nie jest problem xorga tylko starosci naszych sterownikow. problem lezy w tych renderproto i kolegach (ktore nie chca dzialac ze starym xorgiem) ale skoro od tylu tygodni nie poprawili ebuildow to pewnie tego nie zrobia.

----------

